# Angeln in Südnorwegen - Norwegen Vansjø



## Flyman (25. Februar 2018)

Wenn jemand mal für sehr günstiges Geld einen abenteuerlichen Norwegenurlaub machen möchte, dem kann ich den Vansjø im Østfold bei Moss nur empfehlen.

*Angeln in Südnorwegen - Norwegen Vansjø*

Nur mit dem Nötigsten bepackt machten wir uns im Oktober mit dem Kanu auf den Weg durch einige Stromschnellen in Richtung Dillingøy um dort unser Lager zu errichten. Ein festes Ziel hatten wir dabei nicht. Ohne Zelt ging es zuerst an die Arbeit, einen trockenen Unterschlupf zu bauen um von dort aus unsere Angelausflüge mit dem Kanu und den Bellybooten zu starten.
Steigt ein in unser Kanu und kommt mit auf eine Reise ohne festes Ziel.

Viel Spaß dabei
MARtin und TOMas


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Südnorwegen - Norwegen Vansjø*

alter schwede (norweger), so etwas schaue ich mir auf vox vor dem ferneher an und ihr beide zieht das in echt durch.
ihr habt meinen vollsten respekt.


----------



## moborie (20. März 2018)

*AW: Angeln in Südnorwegen - Norwegen Vansjø*

Hut ab Männer #6- bin leider zu alt für so was - schade !


----------



## Zimbo1990 (29. Oktober 2019)

Hut ab ....etwas mehr Infos und Bilder wären noch schön gewesen. Bin auch am überlegen einfach mal los zu fahren aber bin eher so der planer der alles planen muss XD ....aber lust hätte ich schon auf seine tour hehe


----------



## Flyman (29. Oktober 2019)

Schön, wenn Dir's gefallen hat. Wir machen fast ausschließlich eher "ungeplante" Touren, denn wer viel plant ist auch sehr enttäuscht, wenn das geplante dann in die Hose geht.
Gruß
Martin


----------

